# video conference mac / pc



## pilou114 (22 Juillet 2005)

bonjour je suis le seul a avoir un mac parmit mes amis  et j aimerais avoir une visio avec les PC donc je voulait savoir si vous aviez vraiment un solutions pour avair une interface mac / pc valable


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2005)

Sujet évoqué fréquemment sur le forum...As-tu fais une recherche ? 

Il me semble que Mercury (clône de MSN messenger) permet de faire de la visio.

Tu peux également inviter tes amis à utiliser Aol messenger (AIM) ou Yahoo messenger, personnellement je chat régulièrement sur ces deux protocoles avec des gens sur PC, et cela fonctionne très bien.

Sinon il existe d'autres logiciels, tel que I speak you, compatible Mac / pc, mais ce dernier est payant...


----------



## Mac89david (23 Juillet 2005)

En fait je suis dans le même cas que toi mais AIM permet la visio mais je n'ai pas réussi avec le son. J'attends avec grande impatience les prochaines évolutions d' Adium, qui permet de gérer tous les chat ( AIM,Yahoo, MSN, ICQ, Jabber, Gadu-gadu et d'autres encore !) 
Cordialement.


----------



## Calimero 44 (23 Juillet 2005)

en fait le sujet à été traiter mainte fois, et il existe un logiciel très bien qui est mercury messenger, avec la dernière version tu peux avoir la cam. je l'ai testé avec mon camescope et tout fonctionne très bien. donc mercury messenger.


----------



## Mac89david (26 Juillet 2005)

Tu peux nous filer le lien ça évite de chercher. Merci !


----------



## Calimero 44 (27 Juillet 2005)

tu vas sur ce site http://www.mercury.to/index.php et tu as la dernière version avec laquelle tu peux même brancher ton camescope numérique,et ca fonctionne...


----------



## pilou114 (28 Juillet 2005)

quand je v dans les parametres de mercury , webcam , il me dise que la web cam n est pas ok que dois je faire ? sur ichat , on me dit que ma camera est utilisé par une autre application meme quand tt les applications sont fermer .... cordialement


----------



## Calimero 44 (28 Juillet 2005)

pilou114 a dit:
			
		

> quand je v dans les parametres de mercury , webcam , il me dise que la web cam n est pas ok que dois je faire ? sur ichat , on me dit que ma camera est utilisé par une autre application meme quand tt les applications sont fermer .... cordialement


 quelle version de mercury as tu ? et quel matériel ? tu peux télécharger la derniére version de mercury, dans le post du dessus, si tu n'a pas de mise à jour récente.


----------



## Calimero 44 (28 Juillet 2005)

en fait la dernière version de mercury on la trouve là : perso.wanadoo.fr/j_l/mercury-vf.html sur le site ce n'est que la version RC 12


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Calimero 44 a dit:
			
		

> en fait le sujet à été traiter mainte fois, et il existe un logiciel très bien qui est mercury messenger, avec la dernière version tu peux avoir la cam. je l'ai testé avec mon camescope et tout fonctionne très bien. donc mercury messenger.


avec ton camescope? ... je comprends pas ... comment  arrives-tu à la raccorder à ton mac?
perso je l'utilise avec une webcam Philips toucam pro USB


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

pilou114 a dit:
			
		

> quand je v dans les parametres de mercury , webcam , il me dise que la web cam n est pas ok que dois je faire ? sur ichat , on me dit que ma camera est utilisé par une autre application meme quand tt les applications sont fermer .... cordialement


Quel es le modèle et le type de port que tu utilises?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Juillet 2005)

Calimero 44 a dit:
			
		

> en fait la dernière version de mercury on la trouve là : perso.wanadoo.fr/j_l/mercury-vf.html sur le site ce n'est que la version RC 12


La toute dernière est la version beta RC13c  disponible ici http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=6709&st=120


----------



## Mac89david (30 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La toute dernière est la version beta RC13c  disponible ici http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=6709&st=120



J'ai essayé avec un ami, mais ça rame, c'est mieux que aMSN pour mac, mais l'échange de texte est lent et les webcam sont lentes aussi ! Avec aMSN, il y a les webcam plus rapides mais l'échange de texte est impossible !
J'ai un eBook G3 avec 128 Mo de ram sous MacOSX-3-9, c'est peut-être ça le hic ??


----------



## jo_6466 (30 Juillet 2005)

Mac89david a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé avec un ami, mais ça rame, c'est mieux que aMSN pour mac, mais l'échange de texte est lent et les webcam sont lentes aussi ! Avec aMSN, il y a les webcam plus rapides mais l'échange de texte est impossible !
> J'ai un eBook G3 avec 128 Mo de ram sous MacOSX-3-9, c'est peut-être ça le hic ??


Il y a un topic sur le forum de Mercury lui-même parlant des "lenteurs" de la transmissions en webcam  http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=SF&f=42
Vous pouvez poser des questions directment au concepteur du logiciel (Danny)

On y découvre qu'en modifiant "lintervale d'envoi de webcam" à 600, la fréquence pourrait atteindre 3à4 i/sec ce qui n'est pas si mal
On apprend qu'il est important de mapper le port 6891 sur tout les pare-feu des 2 cotés des utilisateurs pour obtenir une liaison vraiment directe entre les machines.

L'envoi des textes est instantané chez moi si la webcam n'est pas enclenchée et rallenti un peu si elle est active ... tout est une question de bande passante.

La transmission de fichiers fonctionne vraiment très bien dans la version R13c!

Bref je suis plutôt satisfait du résultat


----------



## Calimero 44 (31 Juillet 2005)

en fait j'utilise le port firewire du PB, et je mets en enregistrement et ca fonctionne parfaitement. mais c'est vrai que la vitesse manque. dans ton dernier post, qu'entends tu par mapper ?


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Juillet 2005)

Calimero 44 a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'utilise le port firewire du PB, et je mets en enregistrement et ca fonctionne parfaitement. mais c'est vrai que la vitesse manque. dans ton dernier post, qu'entends tu par mapper ?


Un camescope DV .. je comprends mieux     

Je préfère te donner la réponse que m'a faite le concepteur du logiciel Mercury suite à ma question sur la "lenteur" de l'échange webcam
"the problem is that you are not able to connect directly to the other side and vice versa.. you will have to map some ports or he/she should "


----------



## Calimero 44 (31 Juillet 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Un camescope DV .. je comprends mieux
> 
> Je préfère te donner la réponse que m'a faite le concepteur du logiciel Mercury suite à ma question sur la "lenteur" de l'échange webcam
> "the problem is that you are not able to connect directly to the other side and vice versa.. you will have to map some ports or he/she should "


 ok, je te remercie, mais cela ne m'avance pas beaucoup, traduite en français c'est du chinois !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Juillet 2005)

Calimero 44 a dit:
			
		

> ok, je te remercie, mais cela ne m'avance pas beaucoup, traduite en français c'est du chinois !!!


Il dit que cette lenteur provient des ports qui ne sont pas les mêmes entre les 2 machines
Sur le Mac le port utilisé est le 6891 et sur les PC ce ne serait pas le même (80 ou 1080?) si j'ai bien compris
Il faudrait donc ramener les deux à la même valeur


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La toute dernière est la version beta RC13c  disponible ici http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=6709&st=120


Dernière version de Mercury RC14 disponible ici 
http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=6709&st=135

Cliquer sur le lien mentionné dans le post 3-08-05  ou 4-08-05


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Dernière version de Mercury RC14 disponible ici
> http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=6709&st=135
> 
> Cliquer sur le lien mentionné dans le post 3-08-05  ou 4-08-05


Encore une nouvelle version apparue aujourd'hui RC14b disponible ici
http://forum.mercury.to/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=6709&st=135

Cliquer sur le lien mentionné dans le post 5-08-05


----------



## pilou114 (9 Août 2005)

bonjour j ai deja diffusé plusieur messages  sur ce sujet mais pas de reponses valables je continu , voila j aimerais partager une visio entre mac/pc on ma deja donner un lien avec mercury mais je n arrive pas a telecharger  la version beta car la version normale rame enormement ....
ou bien auriez vous  un autre logitiel pas tro compliqué a utiliser , merci d avance


----------



## megared (10 Août 2005)

Tu devrais essayer amsn dans ça version 0.95, la webcam marche beaucoup mieux qu'avec mercury. Fait une petite recherche google amsn 0.95.


----------



## gaetan (10 Août 2005)

J'ai lu le sujet rapidement puisque c'est le genre de question qui revient chaque semaine. Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas la solution de visio "standard" iChat sur Mac et AIM PC sur... PC ? As-tu essayé cette solution avant de te lancer avec Mercury ?


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Août 2005)

megared a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer amsn dans ça version 0.95, la webcam marche beaucoup mieux qu'avec mercury. Fait une petite recherche google amsn 0.95.


A combien d'images/seconde arrives-tu à transmettre vers un pc avec amsn?


----------



## Mig69 (11 Août 2005)

La meilleure solution que je connaisse c'est iChat Trillian Pro 
C'est super fluide et ça fonctionne très bien.
Il faut juste avoir la version pro de Trilian...


----------



## gaetan (11 Août 2005)

> Mig69 : cela fait des mois que je lance des appels sur le forum afin d'avoir des témoignages sur le succès de cette compatibilité iChat / Trillian Pro. Les seuls témoignages étaient que cela ne fonctionnait pas ou très mal. 
Donc, tu confirmes que cela fonctionne parfaitement ? 
Le problème est qu'il n'existe aucune version d'évaluation pour Trillian Pro (PC), il faut l'acheter pour tester, c'est fort !


----------



## megared (11 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> A combien d'images/seconde arrives-tu à transmettre vers un pc avec amsn?



Je sais pas mais l'image sans être nickel, est assez fluide, cela se rapproche beaucoup d'une vidéo conf entre deux pcs avec msn messenger (le son en moins)


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Août 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu le sujet rapidement puisque c'est le genre de question qui revient chaque semaine. Pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas la solution de visio "standard" iChat sur Mac et AIM PC sur... PC ? As-tu essayé cette solution avant de te lancer avec Mercury ?


 
Il me semble que c'est effectivement pas inutile de le rappeler...

'+


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Août 2005)

Dernière version beta de Mercury apparue aujourd'hui  RC15c disponible ici
http://70.25.151.230/mercury/beta/
ça bouge chez mercury et en plus c'est gratuit ... merci Dany

bon telechargement


----------



## Calimero 44 (13 Août 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ton lien, y a t'il un autre endroit ou l'on peut télécharger la dernière version ?


----------



## Mac89david (13 Août 2005)

Oui alors autant dire que c'est de la M....Parce que s'il faut des microprocesseurs de fusée pour que ça fonctionne à peine, merci ! AIM fonctionne parfaitement entre PC et Mac, c'est fluide et il y a du son ! Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre Adium en octobre !


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (13 Août 2005)

Pour la video entre pc-mac, j'utilise Ivisit, c'est vraiment très sympa, on peut obtenir une version light gratuite, où l'on a droit à un certain temps de communication direct par jour, puis il suffit de créer un "salon" privé, et on s'y retrouve.
L'avantage c'est qu'on peut faire une vidéo conférence avec plus de deux personnes!


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Août 2005)

Mac89david a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors autant dire que c'est de la M....Parce que s'il faut des microprocesseurs de fusée pour que ça fonctionne à peine, merci ! AIM fonctionne parfaitement entre PC et Mac, c'est fluide et il y a du son ! Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre Adium en octobre !


Ichat ne reconnait pas la webcam USB-Toucampro de Philips par exemple .... mercury oui
je ne sais pas avec quel genre de webcam est compatible Ichat ... Il y a donc me semble-t-il des limites sérieuses à cette association.
Si tu peux me répondre sur les compatibilités? merci d'avance


----------



## simox1 (17 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ichat ne reconnait pas la webcam USB-Toucampro de Philips par exemple .... mercury oui
> je ne sais pas avec quel genre de webcam est compatible Ichat ... Il y a donc me semble-t-il des limites sérieuses à cette association.
> Si tu peux me répondre sur les compatibilités? merci d'avance


la dans 
ce lien il ya toutes webcam compatibles avec mac os


----------



## gaetan (17 Août 2005)

En standard, iChat en reconnaît QUE les webcams firewire (ou les camescopes d'ailleurs). 
Pour les webcams usb, l'ajout d'un shareware (le célèbre ichatusbcam) est obligatoire.


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Août 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> En standard, iChat en reconnaît QUE les webcams firewire (ou les camescopes d'ailleurs).
> Pour les webcams usb, l'ajout d'un shareware (le célèbre ichatusbcam) est obligatoire.


c'est quoi ces propositions ?  

Je charge amsn version J et je constate que ma webcam USB ne fonctionne pas
Je charge Ichatusbcam et je constate qu'il faut ouvrir un compte payant pour utiliser Ichat
Je charge Ivist et je constate que la fluidité de l'image webcam est certes très fluide (20 i/sc) à l'écran mais 1) il faut renouveler sa contribution financière chaque année  et 2) il faut installer le même logiciel sur le pc d'en face!

je charge Mercury et je constate que non seulement ma webcam USB fonctionne parfaitement (avec Ioxpertswebcam installé) et qu'en plus c'est gratuit! ... et quoi qu'en disent certains on obtient une image de qualité avec une fréquance d'image voisinant les 2 à 3 i/sec 

Y a pas photo Mercury est donc bien la solution la plus interessante pour des chats/webcam entre MAC/PC sur msn


----------



## gaetan (18 Août 2005)

Concernant iChat, la création d'un compte est 100% gratuite. 

Tu vas sur aim.fr (ou aim.com) et tu crées un compte gratuitement. 

iChat t'a sans doute proposé de créer un compte .Mac que tu peux essayer pendant quelques temps. Cela dit, une fois ta période d'essai terminée, et d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le forum, le pseudo reste utilisable sous iChat.

Si ta solution te convient c'est très bien. Une webcam firewire offre un débit nettement supérieur aux 2 / 3 images/secondes. Tout dépend de ta connexion internet. De mon côté, aucune image (et le son d'ailleurs) n'est saccadée.


----------



## megared (18 Août 2005)

Ce qui marche le mieux pour l'instant pour une visio sans le son entre PC et MAC par le réseau msn, c'est amsn 0.95. La vidéo est fluide (20images/sec) et l'image est d'assez bonne qualité, comparable à ce que donne messenger entre 2 PCs. Mercury est beaucoup trop lent pour que la vidéo soit intéressante...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Août 2005)

megared a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui marche le mieux pour l'instant pour une visio sans le son entre PC et MAC par le réseau msn, c'est amsn 0.95. La vidéo est fluide (20images/sec) et l'image est d'assez bonne qualité, comparable à ce que donne messenger entre 2 PCs. Mercury est beaucoup trop lent pour que la vidéo soit intéressante...



Avec une webcam usb??

Merci gaetan pour tes précisions .. en effet c'est bien un compte mac que l'on me proposait .. je vais réessayer comme tu me l'as dit
Avec la fluidité que vous m'annoncez je vais retenter le coup!


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Août 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> En standard, iChat en reconnaît QUE les webcams firewire (ou les camescopes d'ailleurs).
> Pour les webcams usb, l'ajout d'un shareware (le célèbre ichatusbcam) est obligatoire.


Jai telechargé Ic hatusbcam ... ma toucam fonctionne
je lance Ichat et une fenêtre "conexion de AOL insantant Messenger" me demande mon ID de connexion et mon mot de passe ... que dois-je y mettre???

merci d'avance


----------



## gaetan (19 Août 2005)

C'est donc dans ces champs que tu dois mettre le pseudo et le mot de passe que tu as créé sur aim.fr

Une fois la création de ton compte aim (utilisable immédiatement si mes souvenirs sont bons), ce service t'envoie ensuite par email une unique demande de confirmation que tu dois valider sinon ton compte sera supprimé.


----------



## megared (19 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Avec une webcam usb??
> 
> Merci gaetan pour tes précisions .. en effet c'est bien un compte mac que l'on me proposait .. je vais réessayer comme tu me l'as dit
> Avec la fluidité que vous m'annoncez je vais retenter le coup!



Je peux pas tester, j'ai pas de cam usb, juste firewire... Mais si tu trouves les drivers qui fonctionnent avec ta cam, cela devrait le faire 

Sinon, il reste effectivement ichat/aim, qui est ce qui marche le mieux pour le son et la vidéo à la fois


----------



## ptitepuce1222 (25 Août 2005)

moi je viens d'acheter une logitech pro 4000   ...Je me suis Litteralement battue toute la journée avec mes deux mac (ibook G4 et Imac G3) tout deux équipés de mac osX 10.3.9...mais voila...mercury a l'air de marche maintenant mais amsn.. c vrmt  pas ca...pourtant hier j'ai reussi a mettre ma webcam a certain de mes contacts  mais plus de la moitier ne voyaient rien du tout ..enfaite j'envoie la proposition et au bout de 2 mn un message s'affiche et marque webcam cancelled...Me faut t-il un driver pour amsn??Pk ma webcam marche de temps a autre ?

Ca serai gentil de m'aidé pacek moi j'marache les chvx


----------

